# How to recline the bench (settee) 747-2



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know how to recline the bench (settee) seat in the Argos 747-2. I'm sure we done it once (in error) but just can't fatham out how to do it again.

Graham


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Graham

I assume you mean the bench settee opposite the dinette? Here goes:

You should find two loops which are quite large that stick up from between the two cushions and at the end nearest the door. Give them a hard pull one at a time and the cushion should slide forward. You can see how the mechanism works if you look inside the big locker door on the drivers side.

The end piece nearest the door also reclines towards the door on a simple ratchet mechanism and the upper cushions on the back of the settee unfold upwards but can be a bit stiff to move.

Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I assume you mean the bench settee opposite the dinette? Here goes:
> 
> ...


Just when you think you know how it all works you tell me about the back cushions.I didn`t know they moved Ed. 8O What is the procedure?

steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Steve

The upper cushions on the back are folded over so you grasp them either side and bend them up which gives you a taller back for reclining

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Steve
> 
> The upper cushions on the back are folded over so you grasp them either side and bend them up which gives you a taller back for reclining
> 
> Ed


Ah..Thanks mate,will give that a go.With everything we have chatted about the motorhomes,I cant remember this being mentioned before.Cheers Ed.

steve


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*settee*

If it does not have loops some have a metal bar under the lip of the cushion.


----------

